# Okay now that my 3850x2 has been returned and



## trt740 (May 23, 2008)

my 9800 gtx sold to pay for that crap card. I need a new card.

let me know which one you like and remember the 8800gt in this poll is not a regular 8800gt it has 3 phase power and a special cooler. Once again which one would you buy bang for the buck.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814134037
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130347
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814103050
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121217


----------



## ShadowFold (May 23, 2008)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814261012

'nuff said.


----------



## trt740 (May 23, 2008)

*sorry bro owned it*



ShadowFold said:


> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814261012
> 
> 'nuff said.



total crap ram doesn't overclock worth anything. Read it's reviews on the egg most people agree with me.


----------



## cdawall (May 23, 2008)

one of these

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814131096

and one of these

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121241


----------



## magibeg (May 23, 2008)

I would totally go for the 8800gts. Its one beast of a card.


----------



## ShadowFold (May 23, 2008)

trt740 said:


> total crap ram doesn't overclock worth anything.



I got an extra 50mhz on mine  Get the 512mb version then...

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814260066


----------



## trt740 (May 23, 2008)

*I think they can be modded to 3870's*



cdawall said:


> one of these
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814131096
> 
> ...



I think they can be modded to 3870's


----------



## trt740 (May 23, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> I got an extra 50mhz on mine  Get the 512mb version then...
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814260066



thats horrible you would get 200 mghz on anyother 8800gt

now the other card you posted is a different story.


----------



## ShadowFold (May 23, 2008)

Im not much of an extreme overclocker on video cards. Just hit the highest I can on stock volts. You are right tho the memory is kinda slow but the extra ram might come in handy in the future cause I dont upgrade cards very often.


----------



## trt740 (May 23, 2008)

*now this card has the look of a normal 8800gt*



ShadowFold said:


> Im not much of an extreme overclocker on video cards. Just hit the highest I can on stock volts. You are right tho the memory is kinda slow but the extra ram might come in handy in the future cause I dont upgrade cards very often.



but has a special designed evga cooler, 3 phase power, 1 gb of ram that overclocks like crazy/
it does 775 core/1900 shaders/2000 ram but for this price you can almost buy a 9800gtx.  http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130351 it performs similar to a 9800gtx but since my 9800gtx sale I'm out of money and have to down grade a bit.


----------



## cdawall (May 23, 2008)

trt740 said:


> I think they can be modded to 3870's



they can and here is how

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=804391#post804391


----------



## Duxx (May 23, 2008)

I would go with a GTS, i dont know how well ECS is but i hear they make 10x the Gfx card than they do motherboards.  If this is true then it should be fine. I just looked, to see that the GT is AKIMBO pwnage and doesnt just have the single slot cooler.  If this is the case then i would go with whichever one is cheaper if you are on a budget.


----------



## dark2099 (May 23, 2008)

After simply looking at the makers of the 8800's from what I've read EVGA is the company to go with for NVidia, looking at the ATI cards, go for the ASUS, that stock cooler isn't too good and with the fan maxed its really loud (can hear the fan over a 50dBA case fan I have) and it doesn't really perform all that well (even when using MX-2 instead of the normal thermal stuff it comes with).  Looking at the two cards remaining, on paper the ASUS has better speeds and better ram (DDR4 vs DDR3) and more stream processors, but I know the two cards compare closely in benchmarks I believe.  Considering you are on an Intel chipset, if you do want to go multiple cards as is you would have to do the ATI card, that is until the modded forceware drivers are all good.  So in other words get which ever you like more, I'm sure all will do you fine.  Maybe I should have typed that first. 

Edit: I need tranquilizers for my fingers.


----------



## ShadowFold (May 23, 2008)

The palit has 3 phase and the cooler on the 512mb version is the same one on my 1gb version and its surprisingly good.


----------



## trt740 (May 23, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> The palit has 3 phase and the cooler on the 512mb version is the same one on my 1gb version and its surprisingly good.



I owned the first pailt and it is junk and the second card you posted uses different ram. Three phase power is useless when you have crap ram. The evga card has much better ram that will do ddr2 2000.


----------



## trt740 (May 23, 2008)

cdawall said:


> they can and here is how
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=804391#post804391



I like Asus but that 3850x2 pissed me off a bit way to make a great card ,great heatsink and put crap fans that have the worst fan engine noise ever. That card had serious potential for coolness. Asus dropped the ball on that one. Heck it even had leds on the back of the card that matched my ROG motherboard.


----------



## cdawall (May 23, 2008)

trt740 said:


> I like Asus but that 3850x2 pissed me off a bit way to make a great card ,great heatsink and put crap fans that have the worst fan engine noise ever. That card had serious potential for coolness. Asus dropped the ball on that one. Heck it even had leds on the back of the card that matched my ROG motherboard.



lol then get  of the 1st card


----------



## aCid888* (May 23, 2008)

Take the GTS....it may be a bit more expensive than the 3870s and even the GT, but damn what a card the new G92 GTS is and Crysis will love you forever if you buy it


----------



## trt740 (May 23, 2008)

humm no one likes the 8800gt it a bad mother will match the 8800gts because it will overclock alot higher. Well I'm gonna go with whatever the poll finishes out with. Of the 3870's the Viper has the best ram humm...


----------



## erocker (May 23, 2008)

trt740 said:


> humm no one likes the 8800gt it a bad mother will match the 8800gts because it will overclock alot higher. Well I'm gonna go with whatever the poll finishes out with.



I do.  GT's and GTS's are all the same to me.  I really like eVGA and I especially like the cooler.


----------



## trt740 (May 23, 2008)

erocker said:


> I do.  GT's and GTS's are all the same to me.  I really like eVGA and I especially like the cooler.



It looks like a ref 8800gts cooler on a 8800gt but it's not it is alot heavier and the card has beefed up ram plus a special bios and power system. Yet a 8800gts is a 8800gts for 169.00. You can actually buy the cooler for any 8800gt http://www.evga.com/products/pdf/202-F2-EV03-A1.pdf


----------



## ShadowFold (May 23, 2008)

Isnt the GTS just an overclocked GT?


----------



## trt740 (May 23, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Isnt the GTS just an overclocked GT?



no it has like 16 more shaders


----------



## farlex85 (May 23, 2008)

Well out of those the gts seems like a no-brainer, being that is is definately the most powerful of the  four. So unless your just going for something different, or a cf plan, gts hands down (thats a sick deal with that $50 mir).

Just curious, what was so bad about the 3850x2.


----------



## trt740 (May 23, 2008)

*repeated from post 16*



farlex85 said:


> Well out of those the gts seems like a no-brainer, being that is is definately the most powerful of the  four. So unless your just going for something different, or a cf plan, gts hands down.
> 
> Just curious, what was so bad about the 3850x2.



 like Asus but that 3850x2 pissed me off a bit way to make a great card ,great heatsink and put crap fans that have the worst fan engine noise ever. That card had serious potential for coolness. Asus dropped the ball on that one. Heck it even had leds on the back of the card that matched my ROG motherboard. When I say bad egine noise it reminded me of a kid lightly scratching his nails on a chaulk board.


----------



## farlex85 (May 23, 2008)

trt740 said:


> like Asus but that 3850x2 pissed me off a bit way to make a great card ,great heatsink and put crap fans that have the worst fan engine noise ever. That card had serious potential for coolness. Asus dropped the ball on that one. Heck it even had leds on the back of the card that matched my ROG motherboard.



Man that sucks, sounds like you could have had a good one there, maybe if you can find a good replacement fan in the future you can try it out again.

But yeah I just noticed that $50.00 mir on that gts, thats a great deal. You could easily get more money than you paid for that if you switch it up again sometime soon.


----------



## trt740 (May 23, 2008)

farlex85 said:


> Man that sucks, sounds like you could have had a good one there, maybe if you can find a good replacement fan in the future you can try it out again.
> 
> But yeah I just noticed that $50.00 mir on that gts, thats a great deal. You could easily get more money than you paid for that if you switch it up again sometime soon.



yes may get a 4870 but I want to see just how good they are. The 9800gtx I had was a bad mother. I don't think people realize most 8800gts will do about 730 to 750 core, shaders 1780 to 1850 and memory at DDR2 2000. The 9800 gtx cards will do on average 800 to 850core 1950 to 2000 shaders and memory DDR2 2300 to 2400. That makes a big difference on a 24/7 clock. The GTS will bench that high but not 24/7.


----------



## Rebo&Zooty (May 23, 2008)

asus card, one bit reasion, dispite hating their motherboards, asus videocard supports STELLER, and unlike most ati card makers asus gives you full 3 year warr (most ati cards these days come with 1 year....) 

and the cooler used on that x2 is the xigmatek videocard cooler, its know to be a bit loud at full fanspeed, i could live with it personaly, since i would push the card as far as i could


----------



## trt740 (May 23, 2008)

Rebo&Zooty said:


> asus card, one bit reasion, dispite hating their motherboards, asus videocard supports STELLER, and unlike most ati card makers asus gives you full 3 year warr (most ati cards these days come with 1 year....)
> 
> and the cooler used on that x2 is the xigmatek videocard cooler, its know to be a bit loud at full fanspeed, i could live with it personaly, since i would push the card as far as i could



no the loud part was not the issue it was the screeching fan motors. Also the fan heatsink was not the bad axe gpu cooler it is made buy asus and has great design the fan on the heatsink are crap. Even using smart doctor they screeeched at 33 percent. On high they sounded better the rushing air covered the screeching.


----------



## Rebo&Zooty (May 23, 2008)

ah, a revew i read said the cooler was designed by Xigmatek......i figuared that was just ur problem, alot of ppl QQ about how loud it is, meh, im use to "loud" i guess, never have owned a slient pc other then an old ass laptop i have


----------



## trt740 (May 23, 2008)

*the picture below didn't do it just it's much cooler inperson*



Rebo&Zooty said:


> ah, a revew i read said the cooler was designed by Xigmatek......i figuared that was just ur problem, alot of ppl QQ about how loud it is, meh, im use to "loud" i guess, never have owned a slient pc other then an old ass laptop i have



to look at and hold in your hand it was cool as hell even installed it has small leds like the Rampage / Maximus formula  Rog motherboards do, but who in the hell put those fans on that otherwise great card. It was doing 820 core /1900 ram speeds


----------



## Rebo&Zooty (May 23, 2008)

nice, i got an 8800gt thats under RMA to bfg atm, Im still trying to deside if i wana keep the replacement card or trade it off and get something else, i was lead to belive that i may get a better card as replacement since i have had so much trouble with the 8800gt's.

may get lucky and get a gts as replacement......i can alwase hope, worse case maby u get an 8800gt with the gts cooler, i know their head tech dosnt like the refrance 8800 cooler any more then i do......god....i just want to have a card that will WORK LIKE I WANT IT TO  and NOT DIE.

my x1900xtx is holding me over tho, glad i kept it around just incase i needed a backup card, almost made a deal with a buddy, would have been stuck on an x1650xt iceq3 card if i had made that deal :S


----------



## trt740 (May 23, 2008)

well this debate appears  over  just picked up a new  Diamond 3870x2 for 294.00 shipped. It the same as this card http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814103052 but I didn't buy it from the egg

here it is http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180245705403


----------



## Rebo&Zooty (May 23, 2008)

LONG cards  

still wana see the 4850 and 4870 cards in acction.....grrrrr


----------



## trt740 (May 23, 2008)

Rebo&Zooty said:


> LONG cards
> 
> still wana see the 4850 and 4870 cards in acction.....grrrrr



yes but heck a 294.00 shipped for a 400.00 card thats a deal.


----------



## Rebo&Zooty (May 23, 2008)

yeah, my luck with ebay has been very bad, 3 times ordered great items for power sellers, all 3 they had 98% or better ratings, and all 3 times they screwed me and lost their accounts.....its like they wait till they get my money and deside to tank their account forcing me to use paypal to get my $ back....


----------



## trt740 (May 23, 2008)

Rebo&Zooty said:


> yeah, my luck with ebay has been very bad, 3 times ordered great items for power sellers, all 3 they had 98% or better ratings, and all 3 times they screwed me and lost their accounts.....its like they wait till they get my money and deside to tank their account forcing me to use paypal to get my $ back....



I believe this online store is divison of  buy.com  http://search.stores.ebay.com/Buys-...Z1QQsaselZ47665363QQsuZbuysinternetsuperstore


----------



## Rebo&Zooty (May 23, 2008)

omg, they are insain 269.99 for a x1900gt 256mb


----------



## vhall (May 23, 2008)

trt740 said:


> well this debate appears  over  just picked up a new  Diamond 3870x2 for 294.00 shipped. It the same as this card http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814103052 but I didn't buy it from the egg
> 
> here it is http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180245705403



That's not an x2,it is a single gpu 3870 with 1gig memory.Newegg also carries it.$259 after $30 mir.Hope you can cancel that sale!

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814103057


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (May 23, 2008)

he got ripped?


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (May 23, 2008)

Specifications
GPU: ATI Radeon™ 3870
Bus Type: PCI-Express X16 (PCI Express 2.0)
Core Clock: 825 MHZ
Memory Size: 1024MB
Memory Configuration: 32Mx32 GDDR3
Memory Interface: 256-Bit
Memory Speed: 1.8 GHz
API Support: DirectX® 9.0 and 10.1, OpenGL
Display Formats: Two Dual Link DVI + HDTV-Out


----------



## trt740 (May 23, 2008)

*your correct thats a picture of a 3870x2 but specs of a 3870*



vhall said:


> That's not an x2,it is a single gpu 3870 with 1gig memory.Newegg also carries it.$259 after $30 mir.Hope you can cancel that sale!
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814103057



I will contest it. I sent buy .com a message telling them they have the wrong stock photo on the item and it mislead me to believe I was getting a 3870x2 1 gb not a 3870 1gb. I don't think it will be a problem thats a giant company. Sent them a nasty gram.


----------



## trt740 (May 23, 2008)

*good eyes what a shock I would have gotten.*



vhall said:


> That's not an x2,it is a single gpu 3870 with 1gig memory.Newegg also carries it.$259 after $30 mir.Hope you can cancel that sale!
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814103057



when I opened that bad boy.


----------



## trt740 (May 23, 2008)

back to the poll


----------



## 3xploit (May 23, 2008)

My gts 512 does 814core 1128mem and 2018shaders on stock volts. So i say get the gts 512


----------



## yogurt_21 (May 23, 2008)

ok so I voted for the gt before seeing the price on the 8800gts, I say go for that 8800gts, you'll be happy with it.


----------



## newconroer (May 24, 2008)

trt740 said:


> humm no one likes the 8800gt it a bad mother will match the 8800gts because it will overclock alot higher. Well I'm gonna go with whatever the poll finishes out with. Of the 3870's the Viper has the best ram humm...



How exactly? You got a secret to unlocking SPs?



3xploit said:


> My gts 512 does 814core 1128mem and 2018shaders on stock volts. So i say get the gts 512




Interesting core there. I have a 9800 GTX that pulls in about 810core, 1201 mem and unlinked 2004 shaders on stock volts. The extra RAM is surprisingly helpful at the higher resolutions.


----------



## Cold Storm (May 24, 2008)

I would look at the 1gb Akimbo 8800gt.. I was thinking of going that way with sli, but after seeing my pay check, I knew I could get a 9800gx2... My palit card took my mobo with it.... damn overclock! But I am going to be holding off on the vote a few post more...


----------



## trt740 (May 24, 2008)

newconroer said:


> How exactly? You got a secret to unlocking SPs?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



no on average The Evga 8800gt listed here overclocks higher than many 8800gts making up for the lesser amount of shaders. This 8800gt has 3 phase power and a specially designed cooler (by evga) for better overclocking and it also has better quality ram.


----------



## trt740 (May 24, 2008)

3xploit said:


> My gts 512 does 814core 1128mem and 2018shaders on stock volts. So i say get the gts 512


 
will it do those speeds 24/7 using ati artifacting gpu stressing tool? I'm not talking benching speeds I'm talking truely stable.


----------



## PaulieG (May 24, 2008)

trt740 said:


> like Asus but that 3850x2 pissed me off a bit way to make a great card ,great heatsink and put crap fans that have the worst fan engine noise ever. That card had serious potential for coolness. Asus dropped the ball on that one. Heck it even had leds on the back of the card that matched my ROG motherboard. When I say bad egine noise it reminded me of a kid lightly scratching his nails on a chaulk board.



Damn. I'm not sure what manufacturers are thinking sometimes. Would it really take all that much time and energy to find a low noise fan for a cooler?


----------



## btarunr (May 24, 2008)

I think the 8800 GT AKIMBO 1GB is a great deal over GTS 512M, when you OC it well. It comes with a decent cooler.


----------



## Cold Storm (May 24, 2008)

btarunr said:


> I think the 8800 GT AKIMBO 1GB is a great deal over GTS 512M, when you OC it well. It comes with a decent cooler.



I second that because of the fact that the 8800gt 1gb one with the Akimbo cooler was the one I had my site on. I wanted nothing lower then 1gb card because of having so much fun with my palit card before it died... Then just thinking of how it could be going sli..


----------



## trt740 (May 24, 2008)

*I sure wish I had my 9800gtx back*



Paulieg said:


> Damn. I'm not sure what manufacturers are thinking sometimes. Would it really take all that much time and energy to find a low noise fan for a cooler?



I will never see 269.00 shipped before a rebate anytime soon. I have been told buy some other people that they owned the 3850x2 and the fan was fine but if you read that neoseekers review hes kinda indicating it's loud aswell. Also update on the 3870x2 that was really a 3870 buy.com finally emailed me and told me to refuse the package for a full refund only took them 12 hours to respond to my email when they said it usually takes 15 minutes.


----------



## HTC (May 24, 2008)

Someone please correct me if i'm wrong: wasn't with an Asus card that the 3D06 record was broken a while back? If so, that tells a lot about OCing potential.

I got myself an Asus 3870. I can tell you right now that, compared to my previous card (sapphire 3870), @ stock speed, the fan of the Asus is louder then the one of previous card (haven't tested it @ 100% yet).

Having a 3rd party cooler for it would be the way to go and i would suggest the Accelero S1 Rev 2. You would have to get some Ram sinks as well (i was recommended the EnzoTech BCC9 - Bmr-C1L).

Take a look @ this:


----------



## trt740 (May 24, 2008)

what do ya think of this deal http://cgi.ebay.com/H-I-S-HD3870x2-...oryZ3762QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Rebo&Zooty (May 24, 2008)

the one thing you can say for sure tho is that if you need to rma your card, asus WILL do it quickly and without alot of hassles, and they give 3 years like i said, as aposed to the other makers of ati cards that lately have been droping back to 1 year warr.

as to the 8800gt, if its the palit pcb with 3 phase power thats good, if its the nvidia normal pcb, avoid it, i have had a few DIE on me as well as seen a good number of DOA cards.

my advice as b4, the asus card, its not tops on this poll but it WILL give you a damn good card for the price, and the warr service is outstanding, 5 buisness day turnaround on my x800xt pe when i rmaed it a few months back, thats 5 days from the time i shiped it priority usps to the time it arrived back here ups!!!!!


----------



## Rebo&Zooty (May 24, 2008)

trt740 said:


> what do ya think of this deal http://cgi.ebay.com/H-I-S-HD3870x2-...oryZ3762QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



i think its a good price, but also a risk, seller has low feedback count, tho its all good.....


----------



## Cold Storm (May 24, 2008)

I would try for it TRT.. Pretty nice price and I gotta say its good maker.


----------



## trt740 (May 24, 2008)

Rebo&Zooty said:


> i think its a good price, but also a risk, seller has low feedback count, tho its all good.....



Well I took the chance his feedback is good and a 3870x2 for 265.00 is a good deal.  Hopefull this works out well if it does I got a 3870x2 for the price I payed for the 9800gtx I bought. Now all I have to do is refuse the buy.com 3870 1gb and the 8800gts for auto RMAs ( I will then basically have traded a 9800gtx for a 3870x2 which i think is a good deal since i have a crossfire motherboard). I guess it's better I'm hooked on computer hardware and not crack. This 3870x2 should hold me for a while.  It looks like a nice card it appears it was the sellers because hes selling a Maximus Formula and just sold some super talen ddr2.


----------



## Cold Storm (May 24, 2008)

You also have to look at the fact that the seller might just be starting to trade stuff... so its going to be low... but I'm glad you went with it!


----------



## trt740 (May 24, 2008)

please close this thread the deed is done a card not even in the poll won.* LOL 3870x2 $265.00*


----------



## HTC (May 24, 2008)

trt740 said:


> please close this thread the deed is done a card not even in the poll won.* LOL 3870x2 $265.00*



Congratz on your purchase, dude.

Hope it turns out OK and you don't have problems with it!


----------



## trt740 (May 24, 2008)

HTC said:


> Congratz on your purchase, dude.
> 
> Hope it turns out OK and you don't have problems with it!



I hope so too it looks good. I bought it with visa that makes it alot safer if paypal doesn't help visa always does. I have been having a bit of a bad run thus far but we will see. the card retails for 374.00 shipped on the egg. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814161224


----------



## vhall (May 25, 2008)

trt740 said:


> when I opened that bad boy.



Glad you worked it out.A lot of unscrupulous dealers on ebay.You must read descriptions very carefully.Especially with too good to be true deals.You're lucky it's a big reseller like buy.com.
  I like the fact that sellers can  no longer leave retaliatory feedback.Should help point out some of these bad sellers although I always stick to Newegg.


----------



## jammy86 (May 27, 2008)

Three Phase power, hahahahahahaah! its DC. what a tool

JAmes.


----------



## trt740 (May 28, 2008)

3870x2 ended up being a super good buy looks brand new


----------



## InnocentCriminal (May 28, 2008)

I suggest you try the single 3870 - I'm so pleased with my 3850 I can only imagine that the 3870 would be better, even if you've had a bad experience with ASUS.


----------



## yogurt_21 (May 28, 2008)

trt740 said:


> 3870x2 ended up being a super good buy looks brand new



yeah but is it playing nicely? no loud fan or driver bugs?


----------



## trt740 (May 28, 2008)

yogurt_21 said:


> yeah but is it playing nicely? no loud fan or driver bugs?



at stock speeds 825/1800 you cannot even hear the fan and it scoring near 19000 in the 3dmarks06 with my 3110 at it's 24/7 clock of 4.25ghz. At 878/1910 I set the fan at 35 percent and the gpu never goes over 65c and you can just barely hear the fan. This is a fantasic card. The best I have ever owned.


----------



## Cold Storm (May 28, 2008)

TRT, your learning the True power of a HIS graphics card! Glad to see it up and running, and giving that Xeon a reason to stay in there!


----------



## yogurt_21 (May 28, 2008)

trt740 said:


> at stock speeds 825/1800 you cannot even hear the fan and it scoring near 19000 in the 3dmarks06 with my 3110 at it's 24/7 clock of 4.25ghz. At 878/1910 I set the fan at 35 percent and the gpu never goes over 65c and you can just barely hear the fan. This is a fantasic card. The best I have ever owned.



wow, that's awesome. glad to see it's working out. Seems my 2900 has limited life left in it. I'll probabaly kill it on a last oc binge and then see what best price/perf at that point. 

right now my rigs on quiet mode with stock cooling. the cpu never breaks 35c at 3.2GHZ, the 2900....idles at 55C lol full load at around 80C. I think those suicide runs at 1.1-1.2GHZ (which all failed btw) really took their toll on the gpu. SO i'll give ti one last go at breaking 1GHZ and successfully gaming once I get phase put back on the card.


----------



## trt740 (May 28, 2008)

*Well it seems overclocking it past*



Cold Storm said:


> TRT, your learning the True power of a HIS graphics card! Glad to see it up and running, and giving that Xeon a reason to stay in there!



878/1910 seems pointless then the fan gets a bit loud and you don't seem to gain much buy doing it. They cards are truely beast with mature drivers.


----------



## Cold Storm (May 28, 2008)

trt740 said:


> 878/1910 seems pointless then the fan gets a bit loud and you don't seem to gain much buy doing it. They cards are truely beast with mature drivers.



That it is. so your using 8.5? or still the 8.4 driver with the card?


----------



## trt740 (May 28, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> That it is. so your using 8.5? or still the 8.4 driver with the card?



8.5


----------



## Cold Storm (May 28, 2008)

trt740 said:


> 8.5



Thats pretty good clocks right there man! Glad that the card is doing a kick A$$ job in the system!


----------



## trt740 (Jun 10, 2008)

*These Fxxxks have had my return for 7 days now*



trt740 said:


> I will contest it. I sent buy .com a message telling them they have the wrong stock photo on the item and it mislead me to believe I was getting a 3870x2 1 gb not a 3870 1gb. I don't think it will be a problem thats a giant company. Sent them a nasty gram.



and still no refund several email from these goofs not a single person talks to each other. I would never buy a thing from buy.com


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 10, 2008)

Thats some F'ed up sh1t right there!


----------



## trt740 (Jun 11, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> Thats some F'ed up sh1t right there!



yes since they sent this 10 days ago

Hello Thomas, 

We sincerely apologize for this inconvenience. We are refunding your 
purchase price to your PayPal account today. You do not  take any 
further action. The refund will post to your account in 1-2 business 
days. We appreciate your business. 

Sincerely, 

Julian 
Buy Customer Support 
Buy Internet Superstore 

Original Message Follows: ------------------------


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 11, 2008)

trt740 said:


> yes since they sent this 10 days ago
> 
> Hello Thomas,
> 
> ...





I would really get to stepping on their Dang shoes about that! Get some type of BBB going, and what else is needed!


----------



## trt740 (Jun 11, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> I would really get to stepping on their Dang shoes about that! Get some type of BBB going, and what else is needed!



Paypal is after them now and soon visa.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 11, 2008)

trt740 said:


> Paypal is after them now and soon visa.



Sweet! thats the way to do it man! I hope you get your money and then some!


----------



## Hayder_Master (Jun 11, 2008)

the best one is 8800gts , but i think your mobo have crossfire right , so if have it my advice to wait for 4850 it is cheap and better than 8800gts


----------

